# Quadcopters



## rlk

Anyone have any experience with quadcopters?  

I have been watching a lot of utube videos about them and am interested in a beginners model that I can use to take photos and videos.  I'm not interested in racing, doing flips or running obsticle courses.

The Hubsan H501S x4 advanced has caught my attention.  It is under $300 and has a lot of the features I think would be useful. 
http://www.gearbest.com/rc-quadcopt...dium=CPCUS&utm_campaign=Displayads&lkid=87199

The main problem I have with it is that you have to order from China or England, and both will take a long time to arrive.

So, if you have a quadcopter, please let me know the brand, the pros and cons, and how you like it.  Thanks.  Bob


----------



## tiredretired

Don't have one, so sorry, but the reviews look very favorable.  Generally people do not bother to review unless they have a gripe.  

It's sharp looking too and I like that built in HD camera, instead of some big go pro hanging off the bottom like most I've seen.

One of the reviews I saw listed had a con of having to calibrate every time you want to use it.  Is that normal with these?


----------



## rlk

I don't know if all quadcopters have to be calibrated or not, but calibrating the Hubsan is very easy and only has to be done if you change locations.  To calibrate you turn the quad around twice, then when the lights start blinking you stand it on it's nose and turn it around again twice or until the lights stop blinking.  It takes maybe 4 - 5 minutes to calibrate, so that's not a big deal to me.

I like a lot of the others I have seen, but most of them with better cameras are in the $1200 - $2000 range.  Since this will be my first time flying one, I'm sure a few crashes are in order.  If I'm going to crash one, I had rather crash a $300 one vs a much more expensive one.  Bob


----------



## Av8r3400

These flying mines and death traps also need to be registered with the FAA and the operator needs to be licensed.  I saw one of the sons of bitches way too closely while cruising at 4000' AGL.  I would have been killed instantly if I would have hit it.

The first one I see fly over my property will get a 12 gage shot blast.  I hope I get a good amazon prize.

As far as I'm concerned they should be banned.


----------



## tiredretired

Av8r3400 said:


> These flying mines and death traps also need to be registered with the FAA and the operator needs to be licensed.  I saw one of the sons of bitches way too closely while cruising at 4000' AGL.  I would have been killed instantly if I would have hit it.
> 
> The first one I see fly over my property will get a 12 gage shot blast.  I hope I get a good amazon prize.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned they should be banned.



  Flying mines.  Oh my God, that is so funny.  Not looking at making jest at a life and death situation, but really, should all drones be banned just because of a few irresponsible people who fly them?  Isn't that the same argument the gun grabbers use to take away all our firearms?

If I had one, I would bring the same level of responsibility in using it as I do when handling firearms to insure my safety and the safety of those around me.  

Just asking, sir.


----------



## rlk

TiredRetired said:


> Flying mines.  Oh my God, that is so funny.  Not looking at making jest at a life and death situation, but really, should all drones be banned just because of a few irresponsible people who fly them?  Isn't that the same argument the gun grabbers use to take away all our firearms?
> 
> If I had one, I would bring the same level of responsibility in using it as I do when handling firearms to insure my safety and the safety of those around me.
> 
> Just asking, sir.



I have to agree with TiredRetired - personal responsibility is a must.

Based on the little bit of research I have done, the new ones are limited to an altitude of 400 feet and are supposed to be kept within view.  That's not to say someone couldn't hack the software and override the limitations, but again, like with firearm ownership, personal responsibility is a must.  

Again, based on my limited research, the licensing requirements are a joke.  You fill out a card that comes with the copter and mail it along with something like $5.  A while later you will get a number that you have to attach to the quadcopter.  I have not read anything about training or  licensing the operator.

Bob


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I'm a pilot and aircraft owner too but have no problem with responsible operation of drones. TR pretty much nails it. They take some incredible videos!

Here is a link to a simple explanation of the rules and of course the FAA has quite a few web pages explaining the rules in detail.


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2491507,00.asp


----------



## jimbo

TiredRetired said:


> Flying mines.  Oh my God, that is so funny.  Not looking at making jest at a life and death situation, but really, should all drones be banned just because of a few irresponsible people who fly them?  Isn't that the same argument the gun grabbers use to take away all our firearms?
> 
> If I had one, I would bring the same level of responsibility in using it as I do when handling firearms to insure my safety and the safety of those around me.
> 
> Just asking, sir.



The problem is that unless you have major acreage of your own, then you have no place to fly them.  The air space under 500 ft is mine.  Over 500 ft they're in commercial air space and a danger to air traffic.

Now Amazon wants to use them for deliveries.  Other carriers will follow.  How will that work?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

They are pretty cool but I'll wait till the price drops a little more.  I will still blast the hell out of any that fly over my property uninvited.  

I kind of want one that is like a roomba with infra-red and night vision and intruder detection that just hovers around my property detecting and alerting on intruders and recharging as needed.  Maybe a pair of them that work together and take turns.

Hmmm . . . . need to Google that maybe I have a new product to work on.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks like I just need two of these 

http://www.airbornedrones.co/products/falcon-12km-direct-vision-feed-1?variant=29482947975

. . . . only around 40K . . . not bad.


----------



## tiredretired

jimbo said:


> The problem is that unless you have major acreage of your own, then you have no place to fly them.  The air space under 500 ft is mine.  Over 500 ft they're in commercial air space and a danger to air traffic.
> 
> Now Amazon wants to use them for deliveries.  Other carriers will follow.  How will that work?



How about state and federal lands?  That is where I would like to use one if I owned one.  I spend more then a little time in the state forests abound me and would enjoy one if I ever sprung for the bucks I am sure.


----------



## jimbo

TiredRetired said:


> How about state and federal lands?  That is where I would like to use one if I owned one.  I spend more then a little time in the state forests abound me and would enjoy one if I ever sprung for the bucks I am sure.



I have no idea whether they are legal on state and federal lands.  My guess is some are open, some aren't.  If they disrupt the wildlife then no. 

I can see nothing but trouble with these toys.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

These guys seem to have decent ratings and the prices on Amazon aren't too bad:

http://www.dji.com/products/compare-phantom


----------



## road squawker

rlk said:


> I have to agree with TiredRetired - personal responsibility is a must....
> 
> Again, based on my limited research, the licensing requirements are a joke.  You fill out a card that comes with the copter and mail it along with something like $5.  A while later you will get a number that you have to attach to the quadcopter.  I have not read anything about training or  licensing the operator.
> 
> Bob


There is a legal difference between a LICENSE and a PERMIT.

The license establishes the LEGAL responsibility on the owner/operator.

By being a LICENSED operator, they accept and acknowledge the rules and regulations, and agree to operate accordingly.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

The way I understand it is you are issued a number with your license that is then attached to the drone/quadcopter. If you have more than one or upgrade later on then the same number is used as the number identifies you as the licensed operator.


----------



## rlk

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> The way I understand it is you are issued a number with your license that is then attached to the drone/quadcopter. If you have more than one or upgrade later on then the same number is used as the number identifies you as the licensed operator.



That is my understanding as well.  Bob


----------



## Catavenger

> Don't fly within 5 miles of an airport unless you contact the airport and control tower before flying



I am just wondering if that would violate equal protection under the law?
I also wonder why people freak out about these and not about flying radio controlled model airplanes that have been around for a long time?


----------



## Aeleven

You can fly where ever with this plane! It's the  E-flite Convergence VTOL !



https://youtu.be/_bhWEIhyosc


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmYrwlneiT76JyfA5uAog5lcCM94S9sei


----------



## JimVT

I found one  just last week . it was like it landed on the driveway between my house and shop. my first thought was someone was casing the place out for a robbery.
I run the card in it and it was the next door neighbors. it got returned
not sure of the difference between quad copters or drones 
jim


----------



## bearJ

There's a group of youngsters I talked with and mentioned about RC forums about those stuffs. One dude got nice quadcopter but I'm more interested on those off road cars doin' good runs.


----------



## rlk

I ended up with a DJI Mavic Pro as shown here: http://store.dji.com/product/mavic-pro?site=brandsite&from=buy_now_bar#/?_k=4id1t7

It was more expensive than the Husban I was initially looking at, but it has a lot more features, including a much better camera.

Here is a photo I took at the end of my road.  The quad was at 100 meters altitude and at that altitude you can't hear it, and can barely see it.  This photo has not been doctored at all, other than resizing it so I could upload it here.

The photos and videos look really good when played on a flat screen TV or on a PC with a large screen.


----------

